# Shifter knob and steering wheel trim



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I decided to paint the silver interior trim red to match the body color. The center console pieces came off quite easily, but as yet I have been unable to figure out how to remove the automatic gear shift knob or the trim around the bottom of the center of the steering wheel. Can anyone help?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Did the trim around the radio and whatnot just pull right off? I was thinking about painting the silver trim as well (I'm not a fan of silver)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haven't done the steering wheel trim yet, but the shift knob is two pieces. Push up and forward with your thumbs from the back and it should pop apart. It will take a good bit of force, but don't worry, it shouldn't break anything.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! The trim around the stereo and shifter/heat controls just pops off. I attached a picture of the semi-finished product...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouuu. Looks almost alien like. I'm gonna vinyl wrap mine black that way I can remove it if it ends up looking too plain.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone managed to remove the steering wheel silver trim?


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I kinda sorta found a how to guide - but can't locate it now. What I do remember from it is that you have to remove the air bag cover, and then everything after that is easy. As I'm not going to bother painting those last two pieces till spring, I haven't been bothered yet to find out how to remove the air bag cover yet... If anyone has any suggestions though, I'd love to hear them...


----------



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Has anyone managed to remove the steering wheel silver trim?


GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW.... that... is a lot of work. That stupid silver trim is screwed in with the button trim. :|


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone managed to remove just the black steering wheel cover? Does it just pop off?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Has anyone managed to remove just the black steering wheel cover? Does it just pop off?


Just pull it off and see what happens, LOL:1poke:


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

aciz said:


> Thanks! The trim around the stereo and shifter/heat controls just pops off. I attached a picture of the semi-finished product...
> View attachment 3554



great job! what kind/type of paint did you use?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Normally I would... but anything with an airbag logo kinda puts me on edge... 

Just wanna know if its safe to pry it off or is there some secret to it....


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Normally I would... but anything with an airbag logo kinda puts me on edge...
> 
> Just wanna know if its safe to pry it off or is there some secret to it....


Very late reply to this forum but just happened to have ordered one of these and was looking if someone here had it.

Have you had a look? it's 14$ shipped ( takes a month ) and its 3m tape , just stick it on, no airbag, no bs...

5 color CHEVROLET Cruze sedan hatchback steering wheel chrome trim cover sticker for Cruze accessories-inStickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------

